# كتاب Welding: Principles and Applications



## ديدين (14 أغسطس 2014)

*Welding: Principles and Applications, 7 edition by Larry Jeffus*
English | 2011 | ISBN: 1111039178 | ISBN-13: 9781111039172 | 976 pages | PDF | 93,7 MB

Now nearing its 30th year of publication, WELDING: PRINCIPLES & APPLICATIONS (WP&A), 7th Edition is the authoritative introduction to the subject of welding. It's designed for students in a wide range of academic and workforce training programs who want to pursue careers as skilled welders and welding supervisors. 

The text also supports the needs of learners who need to achieve a basic level of proficiency in welding in their chosen skilled trade. While covering the procedural and safety information all students need, WELDING: PRINCIPLES & APPLICATIONS also explains underlying theories. The combination of hands-on information with clear explanations of theory is a hallmark of this book. The depth of coverage allows it to be used as the core text in a multi-course welding curriculum, generally starting with shielded metal arc welding, and then covering other basic processes and more advanced techniques.


التحميل من هنا 


تحياتي . . .


----------

